

Big-O and related notation - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/asymptotic_notation.html

======
eduardordm
"Introduction to Algorithms" contains a summary on that subject.

This page looks like my notes (cheat) I used in finals. You need to know what
you are doing to make that information useful.

